# Suche Racefully: Superior Team XF 29, Norco Revolver FS 100, Müsing Petrol 2c oder doch was ganz anderes??



## Apfelschale (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

Ich wollte mir über den Winter ein Racefully aufbauen und dabei nicht auf die Platzhirsche der Branche zurückgreifen. Vielleicht mache ich hier dann auch mal einen Aufbaufaden dazu auf.

Was ich suche: Ich suche ein Racefully mit 100mm evtl. auch 120mm Federweg. 2 Flaschenhalter wären gut aber kein muss. Leicht sollte es auch sein.


Bisher auf meinem Radar:

Norco Revolver FS 100
Müsing Petrol 2c (120mm)
Superior Team XF 29

Mein Favorit ist bisher das Superior weil 2 Flaschenhalter. Wobei ich zu dem bike noch am wenigsten im Netz finde. Das bike wird ja sogar in Rennen von den Maloja Pushbikern gefahren, also ganz okay?

Worum ich euch bitten würde, wären mal ein paar Eindrücke von den Bikes, weil ja wie gesagt die Infos zu den Bikes im Netz recht spärlich sind. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere coole Ideen was den Rahmen angeht.

Ich fahre überwiegend schnelle Touren mit ordentlich Trails und ab und an auch mal ein Rennen. Bin 1,80m und ca 80kg schwer. Im Moment fahre ich ein 29 Alustarrbike mit Niner Gabel.

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Oktober 2020)

rocky mountain element...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pentolumo (5. Oktober 2020)

Der User @deathmetal  fährt meines Wissens unter anderem ein Müsing Petrol 2c.
In diesem Thema hat er z.B. Bilder davon gepostet.


----------



## Apfelschale (5. Oktober 2020)

Das Rocky mountain Element gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. 

Ich schreib death Metal mal an. Evtl kann er mir noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Oktober 2020)

Focus O1E, fahre ich seit einem Jahr in der Team-Variante. Habe ein ähnliches Profil mit schnellen, höhenmeterintensiven Touren die mit viel Spass bergab auf Trails kombiniert werden.


----------



## matt017 (5. Oktober 2020)

Aus Überzeugung kann ich dir das Santa Cruz Blur empfehlen. Bis auf den zweiten Flaschenhalter 10/10 Punkte. 

Optisch sieht das Superior XF sehr interessant aus. Da wären Erfahrungen tatsächlich interessant...


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Oktober 2020)

Simplon Cirex wurde  für 21 komplett überarbeitet.









						Cirex | MTB-Fully | simplon.com
					

Schnell, schneller, Cirex! Das Race-Fully ist die effizienteste Antwort auf die immer höheren Ansprüche im Rennzirkus.




					www.simplon.com


----------



## Apfelschale (5. Oktober 2020)

Das Focus gibt es meine ich nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht auf der Website. Finde ich aber auch schick. 

Das cirex ist natürlich schick!! Als ich neulich auf deren Page war gab's noch das alte und das war nicht wirklich schön. Und zwei flaschenhalter!!


----------



## lukas_RadUnion (5. Oktober 2020)

Absoluter Exot: Silverback Stratos - zwei Flaschenhalter und Vertrieb in DE ( Nürtingen)


----------



## Apfelschale (5. Oktober 2020)

Das SantaCurz Blur hab ich auch auf der Rechnung aber mir gefällt bei so einem teuren Rad die Zugverlegung durch den Rahmen nicht. Aber bestimmt ein tolles Bike!! In 2 Wochen ist in Hameln SantaCruz DemoDay. Da werde ich mal vorbeischauen. 

Das Stratos braucht schon starke Geschmacksnerven😃 Aber ist definitiv selten!!

Aber danke schonmal für die Tipps!


----------



## daniel77 (5. Oktober 2020)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Das Focus gibt es meine ich nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht auf der Website. Finde ich aber auch schick.



Tatsache! Naja, nach dem XC-Team Debakel war es absehbar.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (6. Oktober 2020)

Unno Horn


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es nur in M


----------



## chilla13 (6. Oktober 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gibt es nur in M


Braucht man eine andere Größe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2020)

Du Grasdackel!


----------



## NoBseHz (6. Oktober 2020)

Stelle mir gerade die selbe Frage! Lese hier also gerne mit 
Ich suche eher nach moderner Geometrie unabhängig von Mainstream-Hersteller oder nicht. 

Ich bastel an einer Geometrie-Tabelle für Bikes in Größe M. Da sticht neben dem Horn, das eine sehr moderne Geometrie + super Kinematik hat, das BMC Fourstroke auch etwas heraus. Von den nicht-Mainstream Herstellern noch Stoll, hat aber nur einen FlaHa und ist auch sehr teuer (wie Unno).

Wenn es auch 120mm sein darf, guck mal das Intense Sniper an (ist in meiner Tabelle nicht drin).

Von den drei von dir erwähnten Bikes habe ich bisher nur das Norco mit drin, die anderen füge ich ein.

Wenn du magst, kann ich dir das zu kommen lassen. Ist aber nur Geometrie in Größe M (und hafte für keine Fehler). Die Hinterbau-Konzepte sind da nicht beleuchtet, das müsstest du dir nochmal differenziert anschauen. Da finde ich die Designs von Santa Cruz / Unno / Salsa gut. Ich denke das Scott Spark wird demnächst mal neu aufgelegt, ist aber nach deinen Ansprüchen zu Mainstream. Preise und Gewichte stehen auch nicht drin!

Man findet auch ein paar Überraschungen, zum Beispiel flog für mich das eigentlich schöne, leichte und im Vergleich nicht ganz überteuerte Orbea Oiz raus mit 69° Lenkwinkel (2021er Bike!!!).



Meine Voraussetzungen und Anforderungen sind ähnlich wie deine, nur beim Gewicht hab ich 15kg weniger zu bewegen - was der Geometrie aber ja shitegal ist.


----------



## Apfelschale (6. Oktober 2020)

Würde ich mich drüber freuen da mal rein zu schauen.

Das BMC gefällt mir auch aber die Lösung mit der ovalen sattelstütze finde ich irgendwie komisch. Vorallem brauchte ich bisher noch nie eine dropper....

Gerade mal mit dem simplon konfigurator rumgespielt. Alter Schwede.... ist nicht ganz billig bei denen 😱Selbst wenn man die billigste Version mit den guten Federungskomponenten von rockshox nimmt liegt man bei 4800 schleifen. Ich mein nen billigen lrs kann ich ja noch verkraften bzw das ist man ja gewohnt aber bei dem geld nur ne deore schaltungsgruppe und Bremsen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (7. Oktober 2020)

Du willst ein Fully mit 67° Lenkwinkel denke ich nicht mehr ohne Dropper. Ich fahr bis heute auch ohne, proud to be, aber mein Rad hat auch 71°. Da reiße ich eh keine Rekorde bergab.

Wenn das Fully einen vernünftigen Anti-Squat hat, große Lager, einteiligen Hinterbau, Dropper, hübsche Geometrie... dann bist du automatisch über der Schmerzgrenze beim Preis. Guck dir mal das Intense Sniper XC an, das ist günstiger als zB Orbea und hat alle Vorteile außer beim Gewicht. Und ist selten in DE  Das wolltest du ja!

Ich habe noch nicht so viele Dropper an Rädern verbaut mal in der Hand gehabt, aber bei allen hat der Sattel etwas gewackelt. Ich denke, dass mit einem ovalen Dropper oder mit eckigem Innenleben (wie bei der Lefty) dieses Problem, das von allen Fahrern als "kein Problem" beschrieben wird, da es "alle" machen (hah, AfD-Logik!), der Vergangenheit angehören dürfte. Ich weiß es aber nicht!!


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Oktober 2020)

Meine Übersicht, sollte sich wo ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen haben, bitte melden. Infos soweit vorhanden eingearbeitet.



Framesize MScottBMCCanyonBIXSStevensCubePivotSpotNicolaiBHGiantCorratecLapierreConwayStorckOlympiaThömusBianchiKonstructiveIntense SimplonRocky MountainFocus SuperiorMüsing Santa CruzMomsenSilverbackPygaRoseTrekCenturionOrbeaCannondaleSpecializedUnnoStollSalsaNorcoMondrackerSparkFourstrokeLux SLXPace TeamJura Carbon SLAMS 100 C:68 SLT 29Mach 4SLRyve 100Saturn 11Lynx Race Evo Carbon 9.8Anthem Advanced Pro FramesetRevolution iLink SL FactoryXR 9.9 LTDRLC FSAdrenic Pro FramesetF1XLightriderMethanol CV FSAmmoliteSniper XCCirexElementO1ETeam XF29Petrol 2cBlurVipa UltraStratos SBCStageThrill HillSupercaliber 60mmNuminisOiz OMX Scalpel 2021Epic 2021HornM1 WorldcupSpearfishRevolver FS100F-Podium Carbon DC RRReach429,5445430416433427440453455423437469437449405445445435426444,5455418426449448440465435435430425443435435445441444446460450Stack586,9590595591596600602593615594585609587595560588605597599575597615611589588588593586594619591591591568608613579582Headtube LENGTH95107465105100107108100120110951081009595105100105951021031121001001001101001101009012095105100851121139090Headtube ANGLE68,567,57068,568,57068,568,467,668,569696969,5706969,268,57067,56868,768,4686869686968,569,56970,5696867,56767,568,368,566,8Seattube LENGTH440440465448455420419431470440440430465400453430440440437425432445,8431440430510430440450419480432440430440450444440420Seattube ANGLE73,875,67474,574,57574,576,174,573,573,57674,575737569,27574747674,274,274,7757474,674,568,574,570,5727574,575,574,175,574,87675,1Chainstay length435429435440445443431434446425438435441445460434438435445439435439448430430432440435438439430435460436433418438433423,3432Wheelbase1127,711551129112011521125113611571200112411331164114711331130112311521158113511581140113611811136113511291106112911191151114811331177116011481167BB Drop50,54434354232,54334,64045404550503938454431,54042424034425347404051434031Fork Length 100mm506521526504505506495503,7511531507505504505521Fork offset44515151444444515144445551514444Horizontal toptube length600607600580585590613603625599610613600568590615600600609604592605610618597628597605593595603593615614604603Stack/Reach Ratio137%133%138%142%138%141%137%131%135%140%134%130%134%133%138%132%136%137%141%129%131%147%143%131%131%134%128%135%0%0%140%140%136%136%133%129%137%137%126%129%Framesize 17''Framesize 18''120/105mm 120mm forkFramesize 17,5''110mm fork


----------



## Apfelschale (7. Oktober 2020)

Das Intense Sniper in der grauen Ausführung ist auch nen richtig schicker Rahmen. Den werde ich mal in die engere Auswahl nehmen. Vorallem weil auch der Preis noch im Rahmen ist. Ich weiß schon das es weh tun wird ein Fully aufzubauen wo mal alles passt. Schmerzt halt schon wenn man sieht, dass man schnell bei ~7000€ landet 😳

Aber in deiner Liste sind auch noch ein paar andere Exoten 😉


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Oktober 2020)

Auf jeden Fall! Ich denke das Intense ist mit 2600€ inkl. Fox Dämpfer vom Preis her eine Ansage! Die Geometrie sieht top aus, einteiliger Hinterbau, Hinterbaukinematik ist auch mehr als in Ordnung und der Paintjob ist nicht so schlimm wie das 2021 Scalpel Framekit :-D Auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Probefahrt muss man sich an Intense EU wenden, ob / wie was möglich ist.

Was mich wundert ist, dass die Canyon Geometrie so scheiße ist. In den Online-Tests fällt es auch überall als relativ schlecht gehend auf - wobei ich auf Tests immer nur so halb was gebe. Ich hab selbst in der Industrie gearbeitet, da stirbt das Vertrauen in Tests schnell


----------



## gewichtheber (8. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich mir ein Racefully kaufen/aufbauen wollen würde, dann wäre es das KTM mit Fox Fahrwerk und XTR Komplettausstattung. Bei dem Bike bekommt man auch zwei Flaschen untergebracht.
KTM


----------



## NoBseHz (8. Oktober 2020)

ich hab noch ein paar hinzugefügt in der Tabelle im Post oben! U.a. Nicolai Saturn 11, Spot Ryve 100, Bianchi Methanol CV FS.

Jep, einige gibt es nicht einfach als Rahmenset einzeln zu kaufen, aber so zum Vergleichen mussten sie mit rein.

40 Stück, mir fällt nichts mehr ein. Viel Spaß beim Vergleich!


----------



## TranceRider (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir mal das neue Ghost Lector FS vorbestellt...ab M hast du 120/115mm Federweg, das haben wohl noch nicht so viele Leute auf dem Schirm...hat sich beim World Cup der Frauen ganz gut geschlagen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Oktober 2020)

H


TranceRider schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal das neue Ghost Lector FS vorbestellt...ab M hast du 120/115mm Federweg, das haben wohl noch nicht so viele Leute auf dem Schirm...hat sich beim World Cup der Frauen ganz gut geschlagen.


Ich hab das auch schon in echt gesehen. Gefällt mir nicht schlecht. Schaut ziemlich massiv aus und da frage ich mich was wohl der Rahmen wiegt...?


----------



## matt017 (9. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> H
> 
> Ich hab das auch schon in echt gesehen. Gefällt mir nicht schlecht. Schaut ziemlich massiv aus und da frage ich mich was wohl der Rahmen wiegt...?


Weißt du zufällig ob man da unten am Oberrohr eine Flasche verstaut bekommt oder ist das nur als Werkzeughalterung gedacht?
Platzmäßig könnte es reichen und würde den Rahmen damit ziemlich aufwerten...


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Oktober 2020)

Puuh kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ist schon ein paar Wochen her.

Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (9. Oktober 2020)

Das Ghost wurde scheinbar noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt. Auf der Homepage ist nix davon zu finden. Nur bei Rockmachine gibt es überhaupt Bilder davon (ob das so gewollt ist...?) 

Vielleicht wird es jetzt zur WM gelauncht...


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Oktober 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Das Ghost wurde scheinbar noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt. Auf der Homepage ist nix davon zu finden. Nur bei Rockmachine gibt es überhaupt Bilder davon (ob das so gewollt ist...?)
> 
> Vielleicht wird es jetzt zur WM gelauncht...


Ich war bei den Dealer Days der Accell Group da war es zumindest schon ausgestellt mit Preis.
Beim WC in Nove Mesto wurde es gefahren...


----------



## matt017 (9. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich war bei den Dealer Days der Accell Group da war es zumindest schon ausgestellt mit Preis.
> Beim WC in Nove Mesto wurde es gefahren...



Ja, das Teil sieht echt interessant aus. 
Geometrie, evtl. 2 FlaHa, 8Pin Stütze, VPP Hinterbau, moderate Preise...


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Oktober 2020)

....aber wahrscheinlich nicht gerade leicht...


----------



## TranceRider (9. Oktober 2020)

Das finale Gewicht habe ich noch nicht. Die Modelle kommen ca. im Mai. Man kann unterhalb des Oberrohres einen Flaschenhalter montieren.


----------



## s37 (10. Oktober 2020)

Fahre selbst seit Anfang Juni ein Müsing Petrol 2C und bin sehr zufrieden! Straffes Fahrwerk (kein Sofa obwohl ich alle Token aus dem Dämpfer geholt habe!) und ziemlich schnell  Beim Händler deines Vertrauens komplett konfigurierbar und individualisierbar. In L mit komplett XT und DT Swiss/NoTubes Crest Laufrädern und "Standart"-Reba+Deluxe-Dämpfer unter 12kg ist für mich auch ein Argument


----------



## deathmetal (13. Oktober 2020)

Fahre seit letztem Dezember auch ein Petrol2c. 
So wie es aktuell (in dem Fall mit Flaschenhalter, auf dem Bild grade ohne) liegts bei 10.5kg und ich bin damit echt sehr zufrieden. 





Die Geometrie ist echt sehr gelungen, der Rahmen steif und optisch auch echt schön. 
Fahre ein Foxfahrwerk ohne Lockout. Normal bin ich immer im Trailmode unterwegs, wippt sehr wenig bis gar nicht. 
Alles in allem ein tolles Gesamtpaket finde ich. Bin zuvor ein Rocky Element gefahren, das Petrol ist in allen Belangen besser.


----------



## deathmetal (13. Oktober 2020)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Das finale Gewicht habe ich noch nicht. Die Modelle kommen ca. im Mai. Man kann unterhalb des Oberrohres einen Flaschenhalter montieren.



Das ist ne Flaschenhalteraufnahme, aber normal sind die Dinger immer für Wekrzeug oder so Zeug gedacht. 
Ob da ne Flasche Sinn macht glaube ich nicht, da streifst du doch mit den Beinen dran beim treten würde ich sagen.


----------



## Flo1 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hi
nach reiflicher Überlegung und nicht zuletzt der Beratung von @deathmetal habe ich mir auch den Müsing Petrol Rahmen geordert und werde ihn aufbauen.
Es gibt bei dem Müsing die Möglichkeit 2 versch. Dämpfer zu verbauen mit unterschiedlichem Hub, das ergibt dann entweder 110 oder 120 mm Federweg am Heck.
Ich habe mich für die 120 mm Variante entschieden und packe eine Pike mit 140mm rein, das ergibt dann einen Lenkwinkel von 67Grad und sollte bergab gut funktionieren!
Ich werde damit aber auch keine Rennen fahren....

Schau dir auch mal Arc8 an, ist der gleiche Rahmen wie Müsing und wird von denen auch im WorldCup (Nicola Rohrbach) eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polsanne (13. Oktober 2020)

Bin das Norco zwei Jahre gefahren und jetzt auf das SC Blur gewechselt. Fand das Norco etwas antriebsneutraler das Blur ist aber stärker in der Abfahrt. Vielleicht hat Norco da ja nachgebessert. Beide Räder sind aber von der Qualität über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Gewicht komplett mit Dropper Post 11,3kg Norco(M) wie Santa(L). Leider war mir Größe M bei Norco doch etwas zu klein. Fühle mich jetzt auf L bedeutend wohler (1,79). Beide Räder machen aber viel Spass und sollten abseits der Forstautobahnen nicht ohne  Dropper Post gefahren werden.


----------



## ekm (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann dir das Anthem emfehlen. Mit einer 100 - 120er Gabel ideal für dein Anforderungsprofil "schnelle Touren".

Der Maestro Hinterbau arbeitet sehr effizient, fühlt sich bergab aber nach mehr Federweg an. Ich fahre den Rahmen mit einem RT3 Dämpfer immer im Plattformmodus, kein Wippen bergauf, genug Kompfort bergab, da braucht  man kein Remote oder Brain. 

Ob nun 100, 110 oder 120mm Gabel ist Geschmachssache, dass gibt letztlich nur den Einsatzbereich vor.


----------



## Beachtsgoana (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @Apfelschale,

2-FlaHa-Fullys sind leider recht rar gesät, hätte aber evtl. noch eine Alternative für dich:
Workswellbikes WCB-M-299




__





						Monocoque rear triangle mountain trial full suspension carbon bike frame with high quality and strong rigidity
					

WCB-M-299 is monocoque rear triangle mountain trial full suspension carbon bike frame matched with newest shock absorber with high quality strong rigidity and stiffness




					www.workswellbikes.com
				



kein Platzhirsch CHECK
100-120mm CHECK
2 FlaHa CHECK
Ich versteh sowieso nicht wie man nur mit einer Flasche auf längere Tour gehen kann.
Fahren die Armen dann alle mit Rucksack aufn Berg?

Leider recht mau mit Testberichten.
Hatte denen mal Fragen gemailt, wurden sehr kompetent beantwortet. 
Sollte mich mal massiv die Unvernunft packen wird einer bestellt. 
Oder du?😉


----------



## deathmetal (16. Oktober 2020)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Hallo @Apfelschale,
> 
> 2-FlaHa-Fullys sind leider recht rar gesät, hätte aber evtl. noch eine Alternative für dich:
> Workswellbikes WCB-M-299
> ...



Is es denn so ungewöhnlich mit Rucksack zu fahren? 
Wenn ich längere Touren fahre habe ich eh nen Rucksack dabei mit Essen, Klamotten bzgl. Wetter, etc. 
Für die Feierabendrunde reicht ja auch eine Flasche und wenn ich ne lange Trainingseinheit fahre nehm ich n Trinkrucksack. Zumal man auf Tour auch nachfüllen kann im Idealfall.
Nur bei dem Punkt würde ich bei zwei Flaschen im Rahmen ohne Rucksack auskommen und das auch nur wenns nicht zu warm ist, weil 4-5std Trainingsrunde im Hochsommer, da reichen mir auch zwei Flaschen nicht aus.


----------



## s37 (16. Oktober 2020)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Hallo @Apfelschale,
> 
> 2-FlaHa-Fullys sind leider recht rar gesät, hätte aber evtl. noch eine Alternative für dich:
> Workswellbikes WCB-M-299
> ...



Schickes Teil! 
Was aber absolut dagegen spricht: kein BSA Tretlager! Dann lieber nur einen Flaschenhalter! 😁


----------



## Beachtsgoana (16. Oktober 2020)

Vom Rennradfahren bin ich einen gewissen Gepäckminimalismus gewöhnt.
Bringe 2 x 1Liter am aktuellen Hardtail unter, da kommt man schon ein gutes Stück weit.

Kann aber natürlich jeder machen wie er mag, Grundsatzdiskussionen dazu sind natürlich sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beachtsgoana (16. Oktober 2020)

s37 schrieb:


> kein BSA Tretlager!


Mei, irgendwas ist immer (Wobei mir zu dem Thema die pers. Erfahrung fehlt.)

Die Zugführung könnte evtl. im Detail auch noch schöner sein. 
(Bild vom ähnlichen WCB-M-145 von der Homepage)


----------



## s37 (16. Oktober 2020)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Mei, irgendwas ist immer (Wobei mir zu dem Thema die pers. Erfahrung fehlt.)
> 
> Die Zugführung könnte evtl. im Detail auch noch schöner sein.
> (Bild vom ähnlichen WCB-M-145 von der Homepage)
> Anhang anzeigen 1134107



Da hast recht! Aber dafür wiederum die Aluplatte an der Kettenstrebe... 

Sehr schick allemal! 😀


----------



## NoBseHz (16. Oktober 2020)

Also ich kotze mit Pressfit nur ab was Haltbarkeit der Lager angeht. Außerdem ist Wechseln nicht so einfach wie beim verschraubten. Außerdem funktioniert alles nur perfekt, wenn beide Lager perfekt parallel sind. Dies ist beim PF immer so eine Sache... War schon das Problem bei den ersten Generationen Hollowtech II. Nach 8 Jahren mit Pressfit, in dem ich sämtliche hochwertige und günstige Lager verbaut hatte sowie diverse Lösungen mit Hülse statt frei liegender Lager, freue ich mich auf ein threaded BB im neuen Rad


----------



## matsch (16. Oktober 2020)

Beachtsgoana schrieb:


> Mei, irgendwas ist immer (Wobei mir zu dem Thema die pers. Erfahrung fehlt.)
> 
> Die Zugführung könnte evtl. im Detail auch noch schöner sein.
> (Bild vom ähnlichen WCB-M-145 von der Homepage)
> Anhang anzeigen 1134107



Der Workswell 145 ist wohl der gleiche Rahmen wie er bei BQ Cycles zu erhalten ist.
Und wenn man ein geschraubtes PF Lager  nimmt sind alle glücklich.


----------



## Apfelschale (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir am Wochenende mal das SC Blur angeschaut und hab da gefallen dran gefunden, aber der Rahmen ist leider nicht lieferbar....Also weiter suchen. Was mich stutzig gemacht hat ist, dass das der Fox Lockout im gespannten Zustand die Federelemente öffnet. Das ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Das heißt man könnte keine Rockshox Gabel und Fox Dämpfer kombinieren?


----------



## Epic The Brain (20. Oktober 2020)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> das der Fox Lockout im gespannten Zustand die Federelemente öffnet.


das ist doch bei Fox jetzt der Standart, Push to Unlock.
Rockshox hat Push to Lock


----------



## lukas_RadUnion (21. Oktober 2020)

@Apfelschale 
Doch das kann man kombinieren. Fox bietet meines Wissens nach den Umbau auf Push to Lock an.


----------



## Apfelschale (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich entschlossen mal was mit 120mm auszuprobieren und daher wird es wahrscheinlich das Müsing. Ich werde mal anfragen ob der Rahmen lieferbar ist. Bei anderen Herstellern ist ja im Moment alles ausverkauft!! 

Was mich interessiert ist was der rahmen in Größe L wiegt. Davon würde ich abhängig machen ob ich nen sub10 build versuchen würde zu realisieren oder ob das doch zu kostspielig ist....


----------



## souldriver (23. Dezember 2020)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschlossen mal was mit 120mm auszuprobieren und daher wird es wahrscheinlich das Müsing. Ich werde mal anfragen ob der Rahmen lieferbar ist. Bei anderen Herstellern ist ja im Moment alles ausverkauft!!
> 
> Was mich interessiert ist was der rahmen in Größe L wiegt. Davon würde ich abhängig machen ob ich nen sub10 build versuchen würde zu realisieren oder ob das doch zu kostspielig ist....


Hat sich da was ergeben?

Das Müsing 2c interessiert mich auch. 
Habe derzeit zwei Trail-Fullies (Hightower 1 auf LT-Link umgebaut und mit Lyrik 160 sowie Devinci Troy, mit Pike 160), die sich ausser der LR-Größe wenig unterscheiden. Da denke ich darüber nach, mich von dem 650B zu verabschieden.
Für mich wär sub 11 das Ziel.


----------



## deathmetal (23. Dezember 2020)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschlossen mal was mit 120mm auszuprobieren und daher wird es wahrscheinlich das Müsing. Ich werde mal anfragen ob der Rahmen lieferbar ist. Bei anderen Herstellern ist ja im Moment alles ausverkauft!!
> 
> Was mich interessiert ist was der rahmen in Größe L wiegt. Davon würde ich abhängig machen ob ich nen sub10 build versuchen würde zu realisieren oder ob das doch zu kostspielig ist....


Der Rahmen wiegt in M ca. 2,26kg incl. RS Dämpfer.



souldriver schrieb:


> Hat sich da was ergeben?
> 
> Das Müsing 2c interessiert mich auch.
> Habe derzeit zwei Trail-Fullies (Hightower 1 auf LT-Link umgebaut und mit Lyrik 160 sowie Devinci Troy, mit Pike 160), die sich ausser der LR-Größe wenig unterscheiden. Da denke ich darüber nach, mich von dem 650B zu verabschieden.
> Für mich wär sub 11 das Ziel.


Sub 11 geht auf jeden Fall, meines liegt bei 10,5kg mit Reverb AXS. Wenn du ne leichtere Stütze hast schwitzt du da locker 200g (bei ner Remote) oder 400g (bei ner normalen) noch raus. 
Dann kommst auch an die 10kg. Mit leichten Reifen auch unter 10kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (23. Dezember 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sub 11 geht auf jeden Fall, meines liegt bei 10,5kg mit Reverb AXS. Wenn du ne leichtere Stütze hast schwitzt du da locker 200g (bei ner Remote) oder 400g (bei ner normalen) noch raus.
> Dann kommst auch an die 10kg. Mit leichten Reifen auch unter 10kg.


Ich bin ja kein Racer (und auch kein Krösus ). Sub 11 würden mir reichen. Absenkbare Stütze ist für mich Pflicht. Ich habe auch noch einiges in der Restekiste. Elektrisches kommt aber nicht in Frage.


----------



## Flo1 (23. Dezember 2020)

Bin leider noch nicht gefahren... 
Und die Bilder hab ich mal gerade beim Werkstattumzug gemacht. 
Ich finds aber cool und man sitzt in der 140/120mm Variante recht 
Agil.


----------



## deathmetal (23. Dezember 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Bin leider noch nicht gefahren...
> Und die Bilder hab ich mal gerade beim Werkstattumzug gemacht.
> Ich finds aber cool und man sitzt in der 140/120mm Variante recht
> Agil.


Ist das ne Schutzfolie aufm Oberrohr? Sieht gut aus mit dem Muster.


----------



## Flo1 (23. Dezember 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Ist das ne Schutzfolie aufm Oberrohr? Sieht gut aus mit dem Muster.


Hi
Ne, 
Der ist es nur geplottet, reicht bei klar lackiertem Carbon und ich kann das Design anpassen. Die Müsing Aufkleber sind ja auch auf Lack. 
Mach ich selber in Wunschdesign, auch als Schutzfolie. 
Außerdem Mud Fender in Wunschdesign.


----------



## souldriver (24. Dezember 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> in der 140/120mm Variante


Also das Petrol 4c.
Da dürfte der Rahmen ja identisch zum Arc8 Essential sein.
Wird das auch mit Dämpfer-Remote geliefert? So steht es auf der Müsing-Homepage, auf deinen Fotos sieht es aber nicht so aus.
Sieht im übrigen super aus das Rad.
Spricht irgendwas dagegen, den Rahmen mit einer 120er Gabel zu fahren?


----------



## Flo1 (24. Dezember 2020)

souldriver schrieb:


> Also das Petrol 4c.
> Da dürfte der Rahmen ja identisch zum Arc8 Essential sein.
> Wird das auch mit Dämpfer-Remote geliefert? So steht es auf der Müsing-Homepage, auf deinen Fotos sieht es aber nicht so aus.
> Sieht im übrigen super aus das Rad.
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen, den Rahmen mit einer 120er Gabel zu fahren?


Hi
Also das 4c und 2c unterscheidet sich nur durch den Dämpferhub. 
Also ja 120mm Gabel geht ohne Probleme. 
Der Dämpfer wird beim 4c ohne Remote ausgeliefert, deshalb ist der 4c minimal günstiger. 

Arc8 und Petrol sind identisch!!! 

Danke, ich finds auch hot!


----------



## Apfelschale (24. Dezember 2020)

Das Müsing ist gesetzt bei mir. Ich werde im neuen Jahr ordern. Parts habe ich schon einige hier liegen.


----------



## deathmetal (25. Dezember 2020)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Das Müsing ist gesetzt bei mir. Ich werde im neuen Jahr ordern. Parts habe ich schon einige hier liegen.


Du wirst allerdings wohl sehr lange warten müssen. Glaube die bekommen erst wieder im Juni/Juli neue Rahmen.


----------



## dino113 (25. Dezember 2020)

Mit 120/120 FW und 2 Flaschenhalter müsste doch auch das neue Kona Hei Hei CR oder CR/DL eine Option sein. Müsste es eigentlich auch als Rahmeset geben. Wird aber auf der deutschen Homepage nur als Komplettbike angeboten 






						KONA BIKES | MTB  |  HEI HEI  |  Hei Hei CR
					

The Hei Hei CR is what you get when you mix speed with practicality. Its lightweight carbon frame supports a parts spec that makes every rider want to push just a bit harder. A veteran of the Kona lineup, the Hei Hei CR has staying power for a reason: it’s an incredibly fun bike for anyone to...



					konaworld.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (25. Dezember 2020)

Oder statt Kona Hei Hei auch der Speerfisch interessant?









						2020 Spearfish Carbon XTR | Salsa Cycles
					

The Salsa Spearfish Carbon XTR is a world-class endurance XC bike. From Split Pivot® suspension design to progressive geometry, see what makes it worthy of the toughest rides on Earth.




					salsacycles.com


----------



## Zapp83 (2. Januar 2021)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Das cirex ist natürlich schick!! Als ich neulich auf deren Page war gab's noch das alte und das war nicht wirklich schön. Und zwei flaschenhalter!!



verflixxt - das haben sie echt schick hinbekommen. Wie immer zu unverschämten komplett Preisen.
Ist schon bekannt ob es das als frameset geben wird?

online dazu leider Nix zu finden.

Grüsse,
Sebastian


----------



## deathmetal (2. Januar 2021)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> verflixxt - das haben sie echt schick hinbekommen. Wie immer zu unverschämten komplett Preisen.
> Ist schon bekannt ob es das als frameset geben wird?
> 
> online dazu leider Nix zu finden.
> ...


Bei simplon bekommst du glaube immer den Frame einzeln. Kenne ich zumindest von denen bisher immer so.


----------



## _Olli (11. August 2021)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich wollte mir über den Winter ein Racefully aufbauen und dabei nicht auf die Platzhirsche der Branche zurückgreifen. Vielleicht mache ich hier dann auch mal einen Aufbaufaden dazu auf.
> 
> ...


was is es geworden.........


----------



## Apfelschale (11. August 2021)

Oh ja, hab ich ganz vergessen. Ging dann ganz schnell!!

Rocky Mountain Element 2019 mit 110/100mm Federweg. Läuft ganz ansehlich. Gewogen hab ich den Bock aber noch nicht. Schätze mal so 10.800g - laut Teileliste.


Sorry für die Bilder aber sind nur Schnappschüsse von meinem Handy ;-)


----------

